# Vote to get an Education Program running at the Bloedel Conservatory!



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

We need your votes and we need them right away!
We have entered a community-supported competition for funding that will allow us to start an education program at the Bloedel Conservatory.

After a very quick and simple registration process, each individual is
allocated 10 votes - and you could use them all for VanDusen and Bloedel.
Only one vote can be cast for VanDusen/Bloedel per day per individual and
voting ends next Friday. *So please vote every day for us!*

Please spread this message and help us to win funding for VanDusen's
education program at Bloedel.

Click on the link below to get started.

Of Botany and Birds | Aviva Community Fund

*-Target*
Bloedel Conservatory can no longer exist only to awe visitors with tropical splendour. New joint managing partner, the VanDusen Botanical Garden Association (VBGA), was enlisted to establish an education program at Bloedel for school children and lifelong learners of all ages. Support from Aviva will allow the VanDusen Botanical Garden Association to initiate an education program and offer it at free or reduced cost to those in greatest need.

School aged children will be able to visit in the depths of winter, shedding their rain jackets to immerse themselves in hands-on science, art and math. Family programs will provide opportunities for inter-generational discovery of the lush and diverse tropical environment. Workshops for the public can improve community scientific literacy in the areas of ecology, conservation, botany and birds.

With funding from Aviva, the VBGA will work with teachers, the Friends of the Bloedel Association, members and other community partners to: • Design and conduct field trip programs for elementary school students • Offer free educational programming to students at selected inner-city schools in Vancouver • Make terrariums with students for display at their school • Design and conduct family programs on weekends • Design and conduct a diversity of workshops for teachers and general public • Evaluate effectiveness of all programs and make modifications for future

The Bloedel Conservatory is easily accessed by public transit and is ideally poised within the city to provide year-round educational programs in a stunning and inspirational setting. With financial assistance from Aviva, the entire Greater Vancouver community stands to benefit and learn in this tropical oasis in the middle of our busy city.

If you could just type "I did it" below if you have taken the time and generosity to vote!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you explain what you're trying to do? What programs are desired, etc?

I don't even know what the hell I just voted for.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I felt like it was kind of lacking something.. 
I've added a little snip-it from the website, thanks!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

good idea, thanks for posting


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you! I think we're almost there, Round 1 ends tomorrow.
This is a great conservatory that was almost on its last legs earlier this year because of lack of funding... Somewhere they found a file from the Bloedel Family, stating that it was not allowed to close! So its open, they're probably not raking in the money, even though its absolutely stunning. 
Thanks guys!


----------

